# Hammer toes...Got them?



## MarciKS

I hate anything feet related but, I think this is a good subject to broach. I have 4 hammer toes that have been getting worse with time. The two toes on the end of each foot. The pinky and the one next to it. It's to the point I'm walking on the toenail and it's pretty painful. So I got on Amazon and went shopping for a straightener. I found some. They were not the cheapest but, the reviews were good and after a few days of getting them broke in I'm able to wear them a little longer. I think they were like around $15. You get 2 pairs.

Here's what they look like...


----------



## MarciKS

They are pretty comfortable but they still make your feet hurt a little as they correct. If you are prone to falling I would definitely suggest wearing them with socks. They are a soft silicone but they have straightened my toes enough with them on to make my toes quit hurting and there's lots of holes for breathing. You put them on like the end of a sock with separate toes. I'd show you but I don't like posting feet pics.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I never heard or even seen such a thing prior to your post, but am glad someone makes such a thing for those like yourself, and happy to know the device is working.

Does it eventually permanently correct hammer toes, or does the device need to be worn for life?


----------



## win231

LOL - "Don't like posting feet pics."


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Marg said:


> I never heard or even seen such a thing prior to your post, but am glad someone makes such a thing for those like yourself, and happy to know the device is working.
> 
> Does it eventually permanently correct hammer toes, or does the device need to be worn for life?


I have no idea. It's supposed to help correct them which leads me to think that eventually they will move straight but I have no idea if that's doable. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MarciKS

win231 said:


> LOL - "Don't like posting feet pics."


Well feet pics are gross. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> They are pretty comfortable but they still make your feet hurt a little as they correct. If you are prone to falling I would definitely suggest wearing them with socks. They are a soft silicone but they have straightened my toes enough with them on to make my toes quit hurting and there's lots of holes for breathing. You put them on like the end of a sock with separate toes. *I'd show you but I don't like posting feet pics*.
> 
> View attachment 110314


ROFLMAO! I've seen lots of naked feet before. 

My husband had a prostate exam a number of years ago, and when that part of his medical appointment arose, dear husband said to the doctor, this appointment is now done, no one is inspecting my bottom, and the doctor replied in a lighthearted way... everybody has one, meaning, everyone has a bottom.


----------



## MarciKS

I know but still...*Makes a yucky face*


----------



## 911

I had one hammer toe last summer. I had it surgically repaired in October. I was only off of my feet for 24 hours. Everything worked out fine.


----------



## MarciKS

911 said:


> I had one hammer toe last summer. I had it surgically repaired in October. I was only off of my feet for 24 hours. Everything worked out fine.


how much does something like that run?


----------



## 911

MarciKS said:


> how much does something like that run?


I have no idea. Medicare and my supplement paid the bill, which I never saw. It was a very easy operation. I was in twilight, but mostly awake, just not real alert. I thought that I would wake up with some huge bandage on, but I only had a gauze pad and a piece of tape over my toe. Doc told me to leave it for a day and then just put a Band-Aid over it. I was able to take it off to shower. 

I’m sure that your foot doctor could tell you the costs before you decide. 

Before having it repaired, I had pain


----------



## MarciKS

i'm having a bit of luck so far with these straighteners so maybe i can avoid it. we'll see.


----------



## Ronni

One of my roommates years ago had the problem. She’d had it most of her adult life On both feet and it got progressively worse over the years

Her doctor told her that they’re flexible to begin with but if the muscles and ligament issues that cause them aren’t exercised and treated promptly they will likely become fixed and require surgery to correct them.


----------



## gennie

See a Podiatrist.  I had two extremely painful ones and the doctor fixed each with a ten minute process that required no 'twilight' time, no pain other than for a deadening shot, no recovery limitations, no pain since and immediate straight toes.  He finished with a simple Bandade and I wore my regular shoes home. 

It took two separate visits because Medicare would only cover one per visit.  Six months later:  no pain, straight toes.

As to cost, Medicare and my supplemental policy took care of all costs but even without insurance, there is no reason it should be expensive.  It was an extremely simple procedure.


----------



## Aneeda72

I suppose it depends on what causes the situation with the toes.  With mine it’s a problem with the foot, not the toe itself.

My daughter had several hammer toes and has had several surgeries and wears special shoes.  Her feet, as well, have a problem, not her toes.

Strange.


----------



## Ruthanne

I have no idea what a hammer toe is.


----------



## MarciKS

My two toes on the end of each foot are starting to curl under and lay on their side causing me to walk on the nail instead of the toe.


----------



## chic

I have two hammertoes on one foot due to a fallen arch. I think I'll try yoga toes and see if those help. Best luck in your toe straightening sojourn.


----------



## J-Kat

My sympathies.  I only have one hammertoe, the first after the big toe.  Only painful occasionally.  I also have bunions on both feet that are painful much of the time.  I suppose I should see a podiatrist.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> I have no idea. It's supposed to help correct them which leads me to think that eventually they will move straight but I have no idea if that's doable. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


Why not? Flexible braces straighten crooked teeth. No I don’t have any but my dad does as well as flat feet


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> I have no idea. It's supposed to help correct them which leads me to think that eventually they will move straight but I have no idea if that's doable. I guess we'll have to wait and see.



If they don’t then you may wish to consider an alternative option to straighten them. If you leave them for two long they will stay that way which can be crippling . Fix your feet and start using them.


----------



## fancicoffee13

About 11 years ago, I saw a foot doctor, got shots in my feet.  I have bunions on both feet and the doctor said not to do anything about them if there is no pain.  I haven't had anything done cause they don't bother me.  I have hammer toes, but there is no pain so I don't do anything with them either.


----------



## Irene

MarciKS said:


> I hate anything feet related but, I think this is a good subject to broach. I have 4 hammer toes that have been getting worse with time. The two toes on the end of each foot. The pinky and the one next to it. It's to the point I'm walking on the toenail and it's pretty painful. So I got on Amazon and went shopping for a straightener. I found some. They were not the cheapest but, the reviews were good and after a few days of getting them broke in I'm able to wear them a little longer. I think they were like around $15. You get 2 pairs.
> 
> Here's what they look like...
> View attachment 110313


The only thing that can repair bunions/hammertoes is surgery, sorry, not these plastic things they sell.  I have bunions on both big toes and bad hammertoes - thanks Mom!  ;-)  I've learned to live with it, but no cute shoes for me!  And no surgery.  I've gone this long with it.  I know it affects my gait, and causes sciatica (comes and goes), but I've learned to deal with it, good days and bad days.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I have a hammer toe as well. My drug store carries a little silicone cap that you slide on the toe. When the pharmacist showed them to me I thought they were condoms. I'm glad I kept that thought to myself. Anyway, I'm sure it won't fix the problem but it relieved the pain for a whole day of walking.


----------



## Ronni

Ruthanne said:


> I have no idea what a hammer toe is.


----------



## Damaged Goods

MarciKS said:


> My two toes on the end of each foot are starting to curl under and lay on their side causing me to walk on the nail instead of the toe.
> 
> View attachment 111132


That big toe on your hoof looks like the beginings of a bunion toe.


----------



## fancicoffee13

911 said:


> I have no idea. Medicare and my supplement paid the bill, which I never saw. It was a very easy operation. I was in twilight, but mostly awake, just not real alert. I thought that I would wake up with some huge bandage on, but I only had a gauze pad and a piece of tape over my toe. Doc told me to leave it for a day and then just put a Band-Aid over it. I was able to take it off to shower.
> 
> I’m sure that your foot doctor could tell you the costs before you decide.
> 
> Before having it repaired, I had pain


Sounds like good news.  To me that is.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have a hammer toe as well. My drug store carries a little silicone cap that you slide on the toe. When the pharmacist showed them to me I thought they were condoms. I'm glad I kept that thought to myself. Anyway, I'm sure it won't fix the problem but it relieved the pain for a whole day of walking.


I have bunions on both feet, but the doctor said if they aren't painful don't have any surgery.  So, I haven't.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Irene said:


> The only thing that can repair bunions/hammertoes is surgery, sorry, not these plastic things they sell.  I have bunions on both big toes and bad hammertoes - thanks Mom!  ;-)  I've learned to live with it, but no cute shoes for me!  And no surgery.  I've gone this long with it.  I know it affects my gait, and causes sciatica (comes and goes), but I've learned to deal with it, good days and bad days.


Well, I don't have major hammer toes like that picture.  I have them.  Do they get more prominent with age?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@fancicoffee13 I think they do become more prominent with age. Mine haven't changed to much in the past 10 years and it would have to get very uncomfortable for me to have surgery at my age as long as I can find relief with some type of padding I'm happy.


----------



## Phoenix

Ouch.  The closest I can come is to hit my toes with a hammer.  I don't think that would help you.


----------



## dobielvr

gennie said:


> See a Podiatrist.  I had two extremely painful ones and the doctor fixed each with a ten minute process that required no 'twilight' time, no pain other than for a deadening shot, no recovery limitations, no pain since and immediate straight toes.  He finished with a simple Bandade and I wore my regular shoes home.
> 
> It took two separate visits because Medicare would only cover one per visit.  Six months later:  no pain, straight toes.
> 
> As to cost, Medicare and my supplemental policy took care of all costs but even without insurance, there is no reason it should be expensive.  It was an extremely simple procedure.


Straight toes!  Are they fused now?  Can you bend them?

I was at my podiatrist's Friday, and we went thru all kinds of options.  I have hammer toes, and my last 2 toes before the little one (which is folded under kinda) are bent so much that I can't wear some shoes.  That really pisses me off too.

I've been trying to find some tennis shoes , but can't because of my dang toes..

Podiatrist said my toes would fuse if fixed.  Idk what to do.


----------



## gennie

dobielvr said:


> Straight toes!  Are they fused now?  Can you bend them?
> 
> I was at my podiatrist's Friday, and we went thru all kinds of options.  I have hammer toes, and my last 2 toes before the little one (which is folded under kinda) are bent so much that I can't wear some shoes.  That really pisses me off too.
> 
> I've been trying to find some tennis shoes , but can't because of my dang toes..
> 
> Podiatrist said my toes would fuse if fixed.  Idk what to do.


They don't bend but they don't hurt and I can wear any shoe I want.  Probably would have trouble with stilettoes but I'm long past that age.  However I am to the age that I don't do any running, jumping, etc.


----------



## dobielvr

I was thinking after I posted this that it's prob better to have them straight and fused, than bent and fused.

At least I'd be able to fit them in to a pair of shoes.  And they wouldn't look so deformed in sandals.
It's embarrassing.


----------



## gennie

My procedure was so simple that it was not a money making thing for the doctor.  

I apologize for my skepticism but that might figure into a doctor's enthusiasm when an alternate procedure could help his office revenue more.

The reason my procedure called for two visits was because Medicare would only pay for one toe a visit.

 However, even when the two visits were separated by several months, Medicare refused the second toe so I eventually paid $200 for the second toe even though it should have been covered.  Losing the pain made it worth it to me.


----------



## ChimeraKip

gennie said:


> See a Podiatrist.  I had two extremely painful ones and the doctor fixed each with a ten minute process that required no 'twilight' time, no pain other than for a deadening shot, no recovery limitations, no pain since and immediate straight toes.  He finished with a simple Bandade and I wore my regular shoes home.
> 
> It took two separate visits because Medicare would only cover one per visit.  Six months later:  no pain, straight toes.
> 
> As to cost, Medicare and my supplemental policy took care of all costs but even without insurance, there is no reason it should be expensive.  It was an extremely simple procedure.



I am very interested in what this procedure was.   I have hammertoes on both feet but only two are really high - one doctor in Florida wanted to do one foot at a time, the pin surgery, and my doctor in Maine said "well I can make alot of money with that surgery but you wont notice any difference"   Wow.  Probably getting a third opinion.   I have a toe cushion and am just stretching them - pushing them down - my self and going to see if that helps.   Major surgery sounds tough and I am very active so sitting around for 5-6 weeks would suck big time.


----------

